# Back again - With a GLI this time



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

Some might remember the last thing i had bags on: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4410547-Non-typical-vortex-bagged-build

Welp, looks like it time to take the newer daily from coils to bags. 

As it currently sits: 



















Just wrapped up the wheel and tire refresh:



















And e2 controller mounting/tank gauge in progress. 



















Doing this on a budget, so most everything is used. Parts collected so far:

-Bagyard shorties
-Airlift double bellow rears
-Ridetech e2
-Ridetech manifold valves
-Viair 444c (x2)
-Viair 1.5" gauge
-AVS skinny 2 gallon tanks (x3)
-New strut mounts
-KnuKonceptz Wire
-Fuse hodlers
-Misc fittings
-B5.5 w8 / R32 Spare Tire
-Some other little odds and ends
-Some other stuff i forgot

Parts Pile: 









And tanks to Mike Kippen, Nick Storm, Andrew at Open Road and ebay for the help in part acquisition!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Ride tech on a budget, i like it :thumbup:

Looks like good accessibility for the controller as well, great work so far


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

got the last coats on the panel. At least i can check one thing off of my list.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

looks great, Mark! :thumbup:

What paint did you use? SEM?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

It's actually plastidip. have had great success with it on interior pieces in the past. Was a perfect match when i made my dual gauge pod for my old 3rd gen 4runner and gave it a soft-touch feel.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

good tip - thanks dude! :thumbup::beer:

I will probably do something similar until I can get my overhead panel I made, wrapped in matching headliner fabric.


----------



## Scottabrown (Feb 28, 2015)

Great work, 

It seems that the work is done in a finest process.
Ridding is going to be fun in this. It looks every thing is in a budget including it's accessibility.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

SKIDMRK said:


> got the last coats on the panel. At least i can check one thing off of my list.


that is awesome, great work. almost looks like it came like that from factory


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

Not much to update, but do have a bit of progress. 

With the help of a good friend got the notch done. (no finished pics on my phone)









The weather's been nice around the PNW, so put the completed summer wheels back on.









Thanks to Andrew at ORT, got my tanks in. Waiting for a 1/2 and 1/4 NPT tap to show up so i can chase the threads out. 









Made up a panel to put in the spare tire well. 









Compressors hide in the B5.5 w8 spare tire and the trunk carpet still sits flat. Didn't want to raise the entire trunk floor. Tanks will be in a small flat enclosure on the floor butted up against the rear seat and eventually a sub enclosure on top of them. 









That's all for now. Waiting for a few more fittings to arrive and I can start mocking up lines.


----------



## nowalk (Oct 24, 2006)

What compressor are u runii g with the ride tech?


----------



## 556GLI (Feb 12, 2015)

What wheels are those? Size offset and tire size? Car looks amazing..


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

nowalk said:


> What compressor are u runii g with the ride tech?


Dual Viair 444C



556GLI said:


> What wheels are those? Size offset and tire size? Car looks amazing..


DP Motorsport Carrera Cups
18x9 et50 (+8mm spacer on both sides) 215/40/18
18x10 et50 (+5mm spacer on passenger side only) 225/40/18


----------



## 556GLI (Feb 12, 2015)

SKIDMRK said:


> Dual Viair 444C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I wish I could find a set, did you have them rebarreled? they look awesome!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

556GLI said:


> Thank you! I wish I could find a set, did you have them rebarreled? they look awesome!


Haven't been rebarreled or anything. the lips, barrels and faces are as they were made back in the 90's. and thank you! i'm definitely happy with them. 

A little progress over the weekend. got all the components wired together on the spare tire well panel. isn't the most fancy thing out there, but it's all compact, will let me put a spare in there and not raise the trunk floor at all. Serves its purpose. (even though tanks will be above that level, they will be under the subwoofer enclosure so not in the way at all)


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

coming along! :thumbup:


Also think I might've spotted you on 405 this weekend - Sat ~4pm or so.. was heading the opposite direction so could be wrong. Car looked great though! :beer:


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> coming along! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Also think I might've spotted you on 405 this weekend - Sat ~4pm or so.. was heading the opposite direction so could be wrong. Car looked great though! :beer:


Thanks! More than likely me. Was headed to Bellevue from 522 about that time to get some electrical connectors to make a second compressor harness off of the ecu (staggers compressor start times) and sushi.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

Well, it's been slow to come together as this hasn't been a priority, but got another piece to the puzzle done this weekend. small enclosure that holds all the tanks completed and tanks plumbed. box will sit on the trunk floor right behind the seat. Have a single leaky PTC fitting, but a replacement is en-route. Getting closer to having it all ready to drop in and fire up. 


















Curve of the plastic line was bothering me. After a quick lowes run. 









Also got my OG Bagyard Shorties back from Mr. Dorbritz after I sent them off for the addition of sway bar brackets. Thanks again Drew!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Love everything about this thread; your work is always top notch. :heart:


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

Travy said:


> Love everything about this thread; your work is always top notch. :heart:


Thanks trav. :heart:


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

soapy water indicates no pressure leaks. hooked up to shop compressor, then unhooked and capped off. Holding at 105psi for an overnight test. 

also re-did the enclosure for the tanks. i didn't like the visible seam. lid now has the face attached to it.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

Finished the install this past weekend. Dion at spinasquared stopped by and took a few pictures. Will have a few more pictures of it on the ground soon.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

well, here's one. once the shop was all cleaned out and rolled outside. Was "meatcutting" as the kids call it, in the rear. Front was also being held up by the swaybar endlinks being too short. car now tucks rear wheel with some camber. Thanks to the guys at Achtuning for the alignment. Front subframe is also 1/8 of an inch off of the ground. Think a tie rod notch will be needed to get the front to gain that much, but not sure if it's worth it. 

Again, will have more pics soon. Leavenworth drive is this weekend.


----------

